# Employment Opportunity



## Gypsum_Grinch (Jan 30, 2011)

Found this job opportunity in BC, Canada if anyone is looking:

http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/970790/cat/56


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the link. Even though that particular opportunity has expired the recruiter has asked me to send my resume.


----------

